# Printing labels off paypal



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

Hello,

anyone else having issues lately?

I keep getting this:

PayPal Shipping is not available. We apologize for the inconvenience.


----------



## pmcarbrey (Jan 19, 2013)

I printed one like 4 days ago, it wouldn't surprise me if there were issues though.


----------



## mistergreen (Dec 9, 2006)

Paypal uses a third party site to print out the labels, maybe they're down at the moment.

You can print directly from usps.com but it's not as convenient of course where you have to manually type in the address.


----------



## msjinkzd (May 12, 2007)

I have been having this problem as well. I rarely use USPS anymore, this is only one of a myriad of reasons. If you are going to be shipping a lot, I highly recommend looking into FedEx discounts. With any sort of volume, the ground shipping in good seasons is cheaper than priority and 1-2 days.


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

When I hit that issue with Paypal, I just do a refresh and it works. Still extremely frustrating.


----------



## hedge_fund (Jan 1, 2006)

Yup, I've had that happen on Friday...twice.


----------



## Tetranerd (Oct 26, 2012)

USPS will accept PayPal for payment now. I used that option when someone sent me postage for an RAOK as a gift, rather than for services. I noticed PayPal having some issues too, but it hasn't slowed me down.

Sent from my DROID X2 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## fresh.salty (Jul 2, 2010)

I use USPS several times a day through eBay/PayPal shipping. I haven't seen that message in months. Now the fact that their service doesn't support a label printer on apple is a real pain. I have to create a PDF and print that. lol


----------



## CrypticLifeStyle (Jan 16, 2013)

Seems to happen a lot. I have to use fedex from work, but anything from home i use USPS or UPS. 
I'm a bit anti fedex since they got busted a few months ago screwing everyone by overcharging everyone for years  
http://www.bloomberg.com/news/2012-...d-customers-for-years-sealed-e-mail-says.html

Hope its all fixed for you now


----------



## h4n (Jan 4, 2006)

ya all fixed now.
just took them a week and mutli phone calls.


----------



## maxwellag (Mar 30, 2012)

I used to get that all the time- I assumed it was because I had a student account. Now it lets me ship though. Not sure what the issue was.


----------

